

Exploiting the iPhone - dpapathanasiou
http://www.securityevaluators.com/iphone/

======
henryw
Interesting excerpt from the article:

"Does this add credence to Apple's position that 3rd party applications are
not allowed on the iPhone for security reasons?

We don't think so. Almost all of the security engineering effort on the iPhone
seems to have been spent protecting the revenue model, rather than protecting
the user (which is, of course, an entirely understandable position). For
example, a constrained environment is used to prevent users from loading new
ringtones onto the phone, but the applications are not run in a constrained
environment to contain damage caused by hackers who exploit them."

